# Lifetime Sport Fisher Kayak



## jakenbake (Jun 30, 2013)

New to the forum and I'm looking at getting into kayak fishing. Have been reading a lot the reviews on here and found a couple I would like. I also ran across Lifetime Sport Fisher Kayak with Paddles and Backrests (Olive Green, 10-Feet)
http://amzn.com/B004EEM87G , and was wandering if anyone had tried one before. Thinking it'd be nice to have the option of getting the gf or another buddy out with me. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

You might like it, but if you want to get into kayak fishing, that thing would last you about 2 weeks before you were looking to upgrade. At only 10 feet long, it's use in Pensacola would be limited. It wouldn't track well, nor take big choppy waves well. If I were you and serious about getting into kayaking and fishing (you will fall in love), I'd save a couple hundred more and get a boat that you will enjoy for a long time. My first kayak cost me $800, but lasted me 10 years of good fishing.

EDIT: If, however, you opt for a single kayak (not tandem), there's plenty of really nice boats in your price range. Ocean kayak prowler, perception pescador, heritage angler 12/14.

Dicks sporting goods has a really good deal on the Field and Stream Eagle Talon for $400. That's $150 off, best deal in town right now.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

^^^ What aquatic argobull said


----------



## jakenbake (Jun 30, 2013)

thanks for the input. I was leaning towards a single seater and the only reason I haven't purchased yet is I live in a 19th floor condo. still working out where I am going to keep it.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

jakenbake said:


> thanks for the input. I was leaning towards a single seater and the only reason I haven't purchased yet is I live in a 19th floor condo. still working out where I am going to keep it.


Where do you live?


----------



## jakenbake (Jun 30, 2013)

I am in PCB. Stumbled across this forum trying to figure the whole saltwater fishing thing out. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm at the west end of PCB. If you need somewhere to keep it maybe we can work something out.


----------



## jakenbake (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounds good, once I get one I will let you know if I still need a place to keep it.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Go see Brad at Sunjammers Water Sports... He'll put you on a kayak for your needs...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

SO did u end up buying one?

for that price range you should take a look at the pompano 12, pescador 12 or even some of the ocean kayaks. I've a trident 13 for around 600 in the past deal are out there just gotta look around.:thumbsup:


----------

